# physician with cpc-A looking for a coding job



## docns

I am a physician and recently certified with the aapc.I am now looking for a coding job.i have 6 months of real time coding experience as an extern at the moffitt medical codng group in tampa florida.My medical  background gives me command over the medcal aspects  in coding.I am posting my cv . 
Curriculum-Vitae
Name: Neelima Yerneni
Age: 29 years 
Born 9th June 1981
Permanent Address: 5051 Alton Pkwy
                                    Apt#52 Irvine, CA 92604
Phone No:  337-354-7280
EMAIL ID – docns2002@yahoo.com 
Spouse's name – Dr Surendra B Kolla M.D (Urologist)
Spouse's present position- Resident Physician (Urology) UCI Medical Center, Orange, CA
Educational Qualifications:
Qualification	Year of 
Pass	Institution	University	Attempt	Percentage
College (plus 1 & 2) with biological sciences as optional	1998	Kakateeya academy	N/A	First	93%
Medical School (MBBS)	2004	JIPMER, Pondicherry, India	Pondicherry university	First	73%
CPC Training	2010	AAPC-Online	NA	Scored 90% on course completion exam
JIPMER- Jawaharlal Institute of Postgraduate Medical Education and Research; NA-not applicable


CPC National examination: 
                            Secured 93% in the first attempt
Coding experience:
                   Worked as an extern (Surgical abstraction coding assistant in Urology, Obstetrics&Gynecology, Gastroenterology, Dermatology and Neurosurgery) with the Moffitt Medical Coding group in Moffitt Cancer Center, Tampa, FL for a period of 6-months. 
Academic achievements in Medical School
1)	Secured University first position in pediatrics
2)	Secured University second position in Biochemistry
3)	Distinctions (>75%) in Physiology, Biochemistry, Pharmacology, Community Medicine, Internal Medicine and Pediatrics
Clinical Experience
1)	Internship for 1-year in various clinical departments in JIPMER
2)	Worked in the department of obstetrics and gynecology for 9 months (May 2006-January 2007)
Voluntary activities
1.	Volunteered for 100hours in Moffit Cancer Center, Tampa, FL
2.	Tutored anatomy and medical terminology to aspiring coders and nursing students 

Strengths:
1. Medical school graduate well versed in medical terminology, Anatomy, disease pathology and surgical procedures
2. Well acquainted with using the computer and typing 
References:

1) Sandra Owens;  BS, CPC, CPC-I, ROCC
Education Coding and compliance specialist
Moffitt Medical Group
Phone: 813-745-8088

2) Gail R Joseph; CPC
Surgical abstraction coder
Moffitt Medical Group
Phone: 813-745-2293


----------



## btadlock1

Not to sound tacky, but why aren't you looking for a position practicing medicine? Just looking for a change of pace? (My curiousity gets the best of me...) You seem to be _extremely_ qualified in anything you'd want to do, either way...Have you considered pursuing a job as a medical director for an insurer? I bet they'd jump at the opportunity to hire someone with your qualifications, and you'd be eligible to get the kind of compensation you're worth.


----------



## docns

It is the commonest question that anybody would ask me about  why i want to practice coding instead of medicine.My husband is a urologic surgeon which makes him 24x7 busy .I needed to find a career which can help me do justice to my personal responsibilities and still keep my passion for medicine alive.During my externship with the moffitt medical  group  i realised that medical coding can keep me happy as i can still feel very much in the field of medicine . I would be really thankful if you can suggest me any positions like the one you talked about in your post.


----------



## btadlock1

docns said:


> It is the commonest question that anybody would ask me about  why i want to practice coding instead of medicine.My husband is a urologic surgeon which makes him 24x7 busy .I needed to find a career which can help me do justice to my personal responsibilities and still keep my passion for medicine alive.During my externship with the moffitt medical  group  i realised that medical coding can keep me happy as i can still feel very much in the field of medicine . I would be really thankful if you can suggest me any positions like the one you talked about in your post.



That makes sense...I'm sure you'll be asked about it with every interview! It's awesome that you found something you enjoy doing that does still allow you to have a life. 
If I were in your shoes, I wouldn't go for an entry level or basic coder's position - you'll probably come across as over-qualified, which makes employers nervous (for retention purposes). I'd go for something a little higher up - either in billing management, practice administration, or as I suggested before, as a medical director for an insurer. You should also look into auditing - I think you'd have a unique advantage in that field, since you'd have a doctor's perspective as well as a coder's perspective.

Either way, I'd get my resume out on Monster, Career Builder, and Linkedin. Somebody out there should be smart enough to realize your potential.


----------



## Dianeacv

*Remote Certified Coder Positions Available*

Our company has several positions available for experienced Certified Coders and CMPA's in all specialities.  This is a remote position to review E/M codes and documentation compliance. This is a fee for service independent contractor position.

Interested coders can fax their resume for consideration to:  HR Dept at (631) 737-0049.

Diane McKenna, CCS
Atlantic Coding & Validations Inc.


----------

